

Ask HN: Do FedEx, UPS, TNT and DHL have an oligopoly in the courier market? - laurabw

Hey HN community, we&#x27;ve just launched the beta for a comparison tool and database for international courier services (www.goshippo.com). Intention is to make sending (and selling) stuff internationally cheaper and easier. The trick is to include small local courier services in our database because they offer better rates than Fedex but are harder to find. Looking for feedback and beta testers right now. Any thoughts are highly appreciated. Right now Northern Europe and US works as outbound countries. I&#x27;m happy to prioritise integrating any other country in exchange for beta testing and feedback!
======
mmvvaa
Hey laurabw,

Just tried to look for a rate from '90210' to 'Berlin', but couldn't get
further than this:
[http://cl.ly/image/1z3k0u3s0h1Y](http://cl.ly/image/1z3k0u3s0h1Y)

I remember reading recently about several similar apps tackling the same
problem. shiphawk comes to mind.

Good luck.

~~~
laurabw
Hi mmvvaa, thanks for letting me know. That sucks, I'm really sorry. It's
fixed now and should be working well again! Shiphawk is one of our competitors
but we're focussing on international shipping, meaning that our UPS lies in a
database of lots and lots of international shipping providers. Thanks again
for giving it a try. If you happen to know any startup that sends a lot of
stuff internationally, please do let me know :)

~~~
mmvvaa
Can't think of anyone I know personally. Glad the bug is under control.

